# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Adamın Biri Kahveye Girer Ve...

## ceydaaa

asd.jpgAdamın biri bir kahveye girer ve 
"Millet bana bakın! Size söylüyorum! Tam 30 sene sonra ben bu kahveye gene geleceğim." der ve
çıkar.
Kahvedekiler "Adam deli herhalde." Derler ve fazla önemsemezler.
Ve aradan 30 sene geçer. 
Aynı adam kahveye gene gelir,
"Hatırladınız mı beni millet? Size demiştim 30 sene önce ben yine geleceğim diye. İşte geldim" der.
Kahvedekiler tabi ki şaşırır.
Adam devam eder; 
"30 sene sonra gene geleceğim bu kahveye." der ve gider.
Aradan 30 sene daha geçer. 
Nesil değişmiştir 30 sene önceki insanların çocukları kahvede oturmaktadır.
Adam kahveden içeri girer. 
"Bana Bakın Millet Ben Sizin babalarınıza söyledim, size de söylüyorum 30 sene sonra ben bu kahveye
gene gelicem." der ve çıkar.
Kahve milleti gene bunu takmaz. 
Aradan 30 sene geçer ve adam gene gelir. 
"Beni hatırladınız mı millet? 30 sene önce tekrar gelicem demiştim, işte geldim ve 30 sene sonra
gelip sizin çocuklarınıza da aynı şeyi söyliycem" der ve gider.
Aradan 30 Sene daha geçmiştir. 
Ve adam Gene Kahveye gelir.
"Bana Bakın Millet Ben sizin dedelerinize söyledim. Babalarınıza söyledim, şimdi size söylüyorum tam
30 sene sonra ben bu kahveye gene gelicem" 
der ve gider.
İçlerinden birisi; "Arkadaşlar bana bu olayı dedem anlatmıştı. Gelin hocaya gidelim, bu adam niye
ölmüyor? Nedir bunun hikmeti? diye soralım." der.
Ve bir hocaya giderler. Hocaya durumu anlatırlar.
Hoca; 
"Ben bu gece rüyaya yatayım. Azrail ile konuşayım. Bakayım niye canını almıyor bu adamın, size yarın
haber veririm." der.
Ve gece olunca hoca rüyaya yatar. Rüyasında Azrail ile konuşur. 
"Ya Azrail!. Sen bu şahısın canını niye almıyorsun." 
Azrail; 
"Zamanında bu adam bir dilek diledi ve dileği kabul oldu, onun için." der.
Hoca; "Ne diledi Ya Azrail?" diye sorar.
Azrail; 
"Allah'ım bana milli piyangodan büyük ikramiye çıkana kadar canımı alma diye diledi" der.
Hoca;
"E Allah istese buna büyük ikramiyeyi çıkartamaz mı?"
Azrail; 
"Çıkartmasına çıkarır da
ŞereFfsiz bilet almıyor ki..."

----------

